# Moe High Special



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

mmmm i can taste the arteries clogging now.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thats quite good eric, 
a bit of melted cheese wouldnt go astray and maybe fanta instaed of coke because everyone knows oranges are good for you.

heres one to try
choc-hazelnut spread (nutella) and bacon on a bread roll.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd like to see the Moe High Special battered & fried, & served with those little gherkins.



grinner said:


> heres one to try
> choc-hazelnut spread (nutella) and bacon on a bread roll.


Nutella is not actually food. What the hell, I'll give it a whirl anyway.



leftieant said:


> While we're on the subject of odd gastronomic combinations, I always have my French Toast with bacon, maple syrup and fried banana.


Now that's food.

More odd gastronomic winners... 
Black pudding & brussel sprouts fried in tempura batter. Mmmm.
Peanut butter & pickles.
Dates stuffed with brie.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.thisiswhyyourefat.com


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Sausage rollinaroll popular at Belmore Boys high circa 1980 I found it similar to eating two dried wheat bix buttered. Claggy best describes the texture but definitely cheap and filling.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

mingle said:


> ... and don't forget to don the moccasins and checked flannelette shirt for the genuine Moe dining experience... :lol:


Writes someone who admits to living in Springvale!

The Moe High Special has an antecedent in the Spudbit Roll. Invented in the cafeteria of Noble Park High School (so bad they reinvented it as a Secondary College), the spudbit roll comprised a buttered white roll, halved laterally, sandwiching a layer of Arnott's Barbeque Shapes. Originally oval-shaped, the barbeque shapes changed to an hexagonal shape in the mid-70's fundamentally changing the spudbit roll experience. I haven't partaken since. The etymology of spudbit has been lost in the mists of time, or was it the fumes from the Dandy smallgoods factory?


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

What??? no chips to help fill the roll??? Or wrap the sausage roll inside two big potato scallops then into the bread roll.
No wonder you look underfed Eric.


----------

